# My Home Gym (FAT)



## Fat

Since I've been getting a few messages I might as well post a few pictures of my home gym but bare in mind I just took quick shots with my phone. Please give me some suggestions for future purchases as I'm always up for new ideas. Cheers 

My protein has changed to @TheProteinWorks and Trutein now lol















































​


----------



## tommyc2k7

Mate that is top class, exactly the type of thing I'm aiming for once I've got a bigger house!


----------



## Bora

ps4 nd xbox one there just to gloat abit? haha


----------



## Fat

bigforbday said:


> ps4 nd xbox one there just to gloat abit? haha


I'm not moving things to take photos :lol:


----------



## CraigK7

Very nice set up!


----------



## timbear84

What do you do for a living


----------



## MRSTRONG

do you even use it ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Got I would love something like that. Awesome mate!! Like all the sky lights and how organised it is and photos. Goes without saying the equipment a great too.


----------



## Suprakill4

Fat said:


> I'm not moving things to take photos :lol:


B0llox!! They are strategically placed there lol.


----------



## Fat

timbear84 said:


> What do you do for a living


Self employed mate.



ewen said:


> do you even use it ?


Not really lol.


----------



## timbear84

Can i come work for you if i can have a home gym like urs


----------



## Inapsine

awesome set up. you train by yourself?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Fat said:


> Since I've been getting a few messages I might as well post a few pictures of my home gym but bare in mind I just took quick shots with my phone. Please give me some suggestions for future purchases as I'm always up for new ideas. Cheers


The room looks huge, how big is it?

The ceiling looks odd, is it concrete?

How do you get on with the power block dumbbells?(I think thats what they're called).

What sort of training to you do?(strength,bodybuilding, both?)

I have a Bob, but not the XL.


----------



## GreedyBen

Nice set up! I wouldn't get much work done in there with a Ps4/Xboxone, you need a seperate games room:tongue:


----------



## Fat

Inapsine said:


> awesome set up. you train by yourself?


Yes mate.



BLUE(UK) said:


> The room looks huge, how big is it?
> 
> The ceiling looks odd, is it concrete?
> 
> How do you get on with the power block dumbbells?(I think thats what they're called).
> 
> What sort of training to you do?(strength,bodybuilding, both?)
> 
> I have a Bob, but not the XL.


Nope its just the spotlights reflecting into the camera and I think the room is 10 meters. The power block dumbells are good, its a bit awkward at first but you get use to it quickly and the majority of my training consists of compounds movements with a few isolations. My goal is to look good with functional strength thats why I do explosive low rep stuff 



GreedyBen said:


> Nice set up! I wouldn't get much work done in there with a Ps4/Xboxone, you need a seperate games room:tongue:


I do strugge at times but most of the day I'm playing games lol.


----------



## Aliking10

Thats an amazing home set up. So Jealous.


----------



## Hotdog147

Nice setup mate.

i half expected a zyzz poster tbh! :lol:


----------



## Freeby0

Great gym mate.. although the ps4 and xbox one are definatley placed there for the pic lol... No way would you come home after buying them and be like... "Ill not bother putting them by the tele in the front room just yet... ill bang them in the gym instead" haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Fat said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> Nope its just the spotlights reflecting into the camera and I think the room is 10 meters. The power block dumbells are good, its a bit awkward at first but you get use to it quickly and the majority of my training consists of compounds movements with a few isolations. My goal is to look good with functional strength thats why I do explosive low rep stuff


That's a large room, is it a garage/barn or part of your living accommodation?

Have you considered some bands or chains?

For dips/chins, I use diving weights on a webbing belt(have 20kg on that) and it's comfy. I also add weight to the belt too.


----------



## badly_dubbed

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's a large room, is it a garage/barn or part of your living accommodation?
> 
> Have you considered some bands or chains?
> 
> For dips/chins, I use diving weights on a webbing belt(have 20kg on that) and it's comfy. I also add weight to the belt too.


i see a band hanging on slam man


----------



## BLUE(UK)

badly_dubbed said:


> i see a band hanging on slam man


Now you say it&#8230;!!


----------



## Fat

Freeby0 said:


> Great gym mate.. although the ps4 and xbox one are definatley placed there for the pic lol... No way would you come home after buying them and be like... "Ill not bother putting them by the tele in the front room just yet... ill bang them in the gym instead" haha


There's nothing in the boxes they're already in the cupboard lol.



BLUE(UK) said:


> That's a large room, is it a garage/barn or part of your living accommodation?
> 
> Have you considered some bands or chains?
> 
> For dips/chins, I use diving weights on a webbing belt(have 20kg on that) and it's comfy. I also add weight to the belt too.


It's a garage built at the back of my house mate and nope I have never used bands or chains maybe you or someone else can please explain why they're beneficial? I've got all the colour bands but I use it for mobility and stretching. I personally don't do dips I either do skullcrushers or CGBP for triceps.



Hotdog147 said:


> Nice setup mate.
> 
> i half expected a zyzz poster tbh! :lol:


That's in my bedroom mate :lol:


----------



## A-BOMB

nice gym! wish i could have my own one day! how about you knock up a lifting platform for your deadlifts etc


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Fat said:


> It's a garage built at the back of my house mate and nope I have never used bands or chains maybe you or someone else can please explain why they're beneficial? I've got all the colour bands but I use it for mobility and stretching. I personally don't do dips I either do skullcrushers or CGBP for triceps.


Bands/chains increase the load as you raise the weight.

Any reason for not doing dips?


----------



## Fat

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bands/chains increase the load as you raise the weight.
> 
> Any reason for not doing dips?


Not particularly I just enjoy the movements that I do which makes it easier for me to adhere and be consistent with my routine. I also feel the CGBP improves my bench press considerably because its a similar movement. I'm sure dips probably develops overall more size on the triceps?


----------



## SkinnyJ

Mate I am so jealous of that. Great stuff.

Self employed, but don't say exactly what. Gotta be drug dealer or escort :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Fat said:


> I'm sure dips probably develops overall more size on the triceps?


I find weighted dips better for me since any flat bench press canes my front delts.

Dips and floor press would be different if you want variation.


----------



## Fat

SkinnyJ said:


> Mate I am so jealous of that. Great stuff.
> 
> Self employed, but don't say exactly what. Gotta be drug dealer or escort :lol:


Can't I just work hard and appreciate my privacy?


----------



## Buzzz_

I WILL have something like this one day.


----------



## Guest

I'm more jealous of that than I am everyone on heres physique

Likely I wouldn't use it however, I find if I don't put in the effort to mission to the gym I won't bother doing anything, once I'm there I'm suddenly motivated

Still jealous though, any rooms in your house to rent?!?!?


----------



## Guest

Fat said:


> Can't I just work hard and appreciate my privacy?


Privacy is your main concern then eh? Definite escort! :whistling:


----------



## *Ryan*

where are the pics i cant see nothing?


----------



## AestheticManlet

*Ryan* said:


> where are the pics *i cant see nothing*?


I see what you did there :whistling: .

OT: Looks great, room looks huge too lol.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Only fault I can see is there are no hot women to look at between sets lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Only fault I can see is there are no hot women to look at between sets lol


OP has avoided showing off his super sized Zyzz posters on the wall near his gym balls in case Milky bans him.


----------



## IGotTekkers

timbear84 said:


> What do you do for a living


Mans got more P than captain birdseye :lol:


----------

